# Auto Vervollständigung



## dto (16. August 2007)

Kennt jemand eine gute Liste aller Abkürzungen für Autovervollständigung in Java.

z.B. sout <ENTER>  --> System.out.printlein("");

Ich bilde mir ein gehört zu haben das es sowas auch für try catch blöcke gibt,
ich bin es langsam leid immer und immer wieder 
try{}catch(Exception e){e.printstacktrace();} einklimpern zu mussen

Danke


----------



## Thomas Darimont (16. August 2007)

Hallo,

welche IDE?

Gruß Tom


----------



## dto (16. August 2007)

Netbeans aber auch Sun One St.


----------



## Thomas Darimont (16. August 2007)

Hallo,

schau mal hier:
http://deadlock.netbeans.org/fishey.../usersguide/shortcuts/abbreviations-list.html

Gruß Tom


----------

